# Flash or Tripod



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

Evening all, 

What would you go for first, Flash or Tripod ?

(For a D90 by the way)

Kerry


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Depends entirely on what you're going to be photographing.


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Depends entirely on what you're going to be photographing.


Bit of motorsport, macro and maybe the odd night shot.


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Tripod.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

tripod.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Tripod. If its "the odd" night shot would have thought it was an easy decision? And motorsports are better handheld for panning. :thumb:


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

Tripod it is then.
Any recomendations ? 

£200 to spend, maybe more if i dont tell the wife :thumb:

Kerry


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

I dont think you need to spend anything like £200 for a decent tripod. And if you do, your camera just aint good enough. 

P


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Tripod first, but for £200 i would have you would have been close to getting both


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

tripod or monopod for motorsport


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Tripod, no doubt about it. You don't need to spend too much either, for that kind of money you may be able to get a tripod and a flashgun if you go for the cheaper flash. Mine was only a cheap one but it can be angled and when used with a diffuser it produces some lovely shots.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I have this. Extremely solid, robust and stable.

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-slik-pro-700dx-complete-tripod/p1000342


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

yep, fifty or so for the tripod, hundred fifty for a flash. Sounds good. 

Bret


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

You'll get a right good Manfrotto for £150ish


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I have this. Extremely solid, robust and stable.
> 
> http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-slik-pro-700dx-complete-tripod/p1000342


Thanks for that :thumb:

I have been offered a Manfrotto 190CL with a Manfrotto 390RC2 as well so just trying to make up my mind now


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2006)

Get a cheapish tripod, and look at a second hand speedlite

like some on here:

http://www.mpbphotographic.co.uk/used-equipment/used-flashguns/used-nikon-dedicated-flashguns/


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

someone was seling a tripod on here last week dont think it sold


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

im no expert, but i have never needed a tripod for motorsport photography.









Handheld, Nikon D40 using a Nikon AFS 55-200mm.


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

All sorted now 
sberlyn, you are a top guy :thumb:
Thanks,
Kerry


----------

